# Public Transport Spain/Portugal



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

We have holidayed for the last decade in France with our black labrador Bonnie. We have taken her on buses and trains.

We will be touring Spain and Portugal this year and was wondering if our lab is allowed on public transport. 

Does she have to be muzzled or meet any other requirement.

Karina


----------



## Jools66 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi
We are currently in Portugal via Spain and France with our dog and sorry to tell you no animals are allowed on trains or buses in Spain and Portugal.

Have a great trip.

Paul, Sharon & Amber


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

I thought that dogs were allowed on trains in Portugal as long as they were muzzled and went in the goods compartment.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Bump, and are there any standard rules for buses and trains in France, Belgium or Netherlands?

Malcolm


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Bump Anyone?


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Don't have a dog but have seen people with dogs turned away by bus drivers in Spain (Valencia and Granada).
Don't know about Portugal I'm afraid.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for that, but it was France, Belgium, Lux., Netherlands and germany I was interested in.

Malcolm


----------

